# Porn Tube Pop Up



## Caber1000 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello all !!! Was looking for some help/information.

Anyone here came across a Porn Tube pop up and if they have is there a common fix for this or is it more specific?

Any response to this would be appreciated !

Many thanx in advance !


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.	
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

*Note: During this process, it would help a great deal and be very much appreciated if you would refrain from installing any new software or hardware on this machine, unless absolutely necessary, until the clean up process is finished as it makes our job more tedious, with additional new files that may have to be researched, which is very time consuming.

Also, please do not run any security programs or fixes on your own as doing so may compromise what we will be doing. It is important that you wait for instructions.*


----------



## Caber1000 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Cookiegal

many many thanx for repsonding to my thread. 

I'm afraid i cannot post a HJT log as the problem does not lie within my comp but of a friend of mine. My apologies for not making that clear. 

But was trying to find out if anyone had actually seen this before and if there was anything that would remove it. I know they have ran S.A.S, but prob still remains.

Knowing the expertise of yourselves here was hoping you could offer advice/solution. I know its probably difficult to answer without any evidence.

Thanx once again


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's difficult to proceed without being able to run any programs but I believe Spybot Search & Destroy may remove it and you can add the site porntube.com to the restricted sites.


----------

